# Problemas con los plugins

## ElOrens

Parece que la mayoría de los plugins (los .so) para los navegadores viene compilados para gcc 2.95.

Esto supone un problema para los que no sabemos compilar fuente a "manubrio" (sin emerge) y tenemos gcc 3.1.

¿Alguno podría recomendar una guía de cómo ponerlos para gcc 3.1 , a ser posible para usuarios no muy duchos en gcc? 

Gracias.

----------

## dioskecho

Me causo gracia eso de "links, no es broma" porque para poder instalar Gentoo en un PIII 400, leia el manual desde una maquina que no tiene entorno grafico, y seguia las instrucciones de la pagina de documentos en españos de Gentoo con el lynx y andaba perfectamente. Lastima que no esta en la encuesta, sino le daria mi voto.

Salu2

----------

## tirantloblanc

Pues yo llevo todos estos días navegando con links y va de p.m., sobretodo si usas gpm y framebuffer a 1024x768  :Wink: 

Por cierto, yo añadiría a la encuesta phoenix,  es el que utilizo tanto en linux como en win32, y quitaría Nautilus.

----------

## sio2

 *tirantloblanc wrote:*   

> Pues yo llevo todos estos días navegando con links y va de p.m., sobretodo si usas gpm y framebuffer a 1024x768 
> 
> Por cierto, yo añadiría a la encuesta phoenix,  es el que utilizo tanto en linux como en win32, y quitaría Nautilus.

 

Esto es un poco OFF-TOPIC, pero ya que has citado al phoenix: yo lo uso con el windows del trabajo (no con linux que uso galeon, porque phoenix no tiene marcadores inteligentes  :Sad: ) y hay dos cosas que me mosquean:

1. las cookies: ¿hay alguna forma de que el navegador te pregunte si quieres instalar o no cookies?, porque yo, cada vez que acabo de usarlo tengo que ir a las opciones e ir  borrado las cookies que no quiero e ir negando a esos servidores el que me las vuelvan a meter.

2. ¿Cómo se habilita a algún sitio web para que te pueda abrir pop-ups?: en las opciones hay una lista, pero no sé cómo se añaden sitios.

----------

## tirantloblanc

 *Quote:*   

> 1. las cookies: ¿hay alguna forma de que el navegador te pregunte si quieres instalar o no cookies?, porque yo, cada vez que acabo de usarlo tengo que ir a las opciones e ir borrado las cookies que no quiero e ir negando a esos servidores el que me las vuelvan a meter.
> 
> 2. ¿Cómo se habilita a algún sitio web para que te pueda abrir pop-ups?: en las opciones hay una lista, pero no sé cómo se añaden sitios.

 

Las unicas opciones para las cookies es aceptarlas, denegarlas todas y denegar las de terceros.

Y para cambiar lo de los popups solo tienes que apretar en el icono que te salga abajo a la izqda. de la ventana y desde ahí agregar el sitio.

Todo esto para la versión 0.3

----------

